# Knitting with just your hands and arms, no needles



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I found this rather interesting and could be helpful to a new knitter.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting. I think my granddaughters could learn that.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

TXann said:


> I found this rather interesting and could be helpful to a new knitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a big girl - 6', 270# - but nothing could get me to attempt to wear such a scarf!
However, I can easily see it and size 50 needles used to teach basic knitting or a particular technique, especially to a classroom.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I found that fascinating so thanks,i cant imagine making more than one,but who knows what they'll come up with next.

Oh wow JJ you are 6ft tall,unreal,i have a 6ft 1" friend in NC.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I have some preschool students who would love to do this...great for small and gross motor skills


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

TXann said:


> I found this rather interesting and could be helpful to a new knitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I've seen it all now. What will they think of next.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing this with us. It was amazing and makes me want to have a go at it. Oh no.... another one to add to the 'to-do' list. LOL 

love Jenny xxxx  :thumbup:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

What fun! Maybe I'll forget my knitted gifts and just give everyone a kit to make their own scarves on Christmas afternoon. LOL
Susan


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

The yarn reminds me of tne spool knitting tube. Something to do with the long tubes the young girls make when first learning.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

The Waldorff school in Denver teaches the kids in kindergarden how to finger knit using the same method.
They teach them in about 2nd grade I think then with needles


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks like you could make this yarn yourself by making about a million miles of i-cord.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Very interesting but I wish the sound was better. There was sound, wasn't there? Maybe my hearing aids went out. No, I can hear the TV. Edith


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I,m shaking my head. It does look like I-cord or spool cord.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting...thanks


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Marvelous. I have to try that. Will make the "yarn" on the knitting machine using 3 stitches and go from there or use
the MAGICORD Machine.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I love it. I think it would be fun to try sometime. Maybe after the new year. Too busy right now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see where a trip to the hardware store for some of that flexible rope could be knitted up like this for a rug.. or hammock?? I did find the yarn a bit bulky.. so maybe a lined purse would be cute too.. one of those large carpet bag type purses... or a tote..


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

The technique is certainly interesting - but I think this is the ugliest garment I have ever seen!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sheena said:


> The technique is certainly interesting - but I think this is the ugliest garment I have ever seen!


Thank you, Sheena, for today's hearty guffaw! Ugly is indeed the right word for it!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That's great...my daughter will love that!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw the yarn in Hobby Lobby, they had a sample made up. It is really big and bulky. Can't see myself ever wearinig it.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sheena said:
> 
> 
> > The technique is certainly interesting - but I think this is the ugliest garment I have ever seen!
> ...


I agree.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can see where a trip to the hardware store for some of that flexible rope could be knitted up like this for a rug.. or hammock?? I did find the yarn a bit bulky.. so maybe a lined purse would be cute too.. one of those large carpet bag type purses... or a tote..


The hammock I can see. Might save some money, depending on how expensive the rope is.


----------

